# Day out with the dogs.



## AgataP (Nov 17, 2021)

Today was a beautiful day in PNW. Took Pixel (2 year old) and Truffle (5 months) out to the park. They had a blast.

Pixel - bordoodle


Truffle - mini Bernedoodle - she was an unexpected addition to our family. Our neighbor had to get rid of her dogs. I could not say no to that sweet face.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2021)

Bernese Mountain Dog and Poodle? I love those faces! Curly haired dogs have always gotten an, "AW-W-W-W-W-W!!" from me!!


----------



## Ink (Nov 18, 2021)

My dog trainer just got herself a bernedoodle. They are so cute!


----------



## AgataP (Nov 18, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Bernese Mountain Dog and Poodle? I love those faces! Curly haired dogs have always gotten an, "AW-W-W-W-W-W!!" from me!!


Yes that is the mix. I would never buy one because too much money but when they give you one for free ?? 
They are both very smart.


----------



## AgataP (Nov 18, 2021)

Ink said:


> My dog trainer just got herself a bernedoodle. They are so cute!


Thank you. They are super fun. Because they smart I have to keep them occupied. Good thing they love tasks and toys.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh those are cute! My part of the PNW is 38 degrees and raining


----------



## AgataP (Nov 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh those are cute! My part of the PNW is 38 degrees and raining


Yesterday we had some crazy nice weather - not sure how. It has been relatively warm but soooooo much rain. So when I see the sun we must go and adventure.


----------

